# Back in the Java Jampit seat



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There used to be a slanderous rumour, that all I drank was the above.....I have not had any of the Single Origin for 2 to 3 years, so ordered some at the start of the month and opened this morning......boy, it is good! This is a bean that with a little shot prep and understanding, can produce a really thick gloupy pour. Also, if drinking espresso I always discard the first 5 or 6 seconds and just capture the middle 15 to 20, or the sweet spot. Ask TSK.......first time we met I introduced him to this bean and style of drink and I think he had 9 shots before he floated out to his car!

This is not a bean for the light roasted shandy drinkers (half pint glass) but if you have not tried this bean and like a bit of darker stuff, do try it but be prepared to experiment in order to get that god shot!


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been through a good few bags of jampit lately myself, really tasty.

You should try Extra Dark Wild Ethiopian Highlandit takes a really fine grind but it is so nice, really nice and smooth, not what you would expect for an extra dark roast.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I did used to really like it when I first got into coffee. It's like the steroid version of dark choc espresso / ristretto.

I think TSK had to lie down at his sisters due migraine / near death experience following his visit to yours.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I did used to really like it when I first got into coffee. It's like the steroid version of dark choc espresso / ristretto.
> 
> I think TSK had to lie down at his sisters due migraine / near death experience following his visit to yours.


Are you calling TSK a light weight


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Are you calling TSK a light weight


 Lol, I would dare! I think it's just what happens when you drink 9 espressos back to back.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone who can drink 9 shots of espresso, centre-cut and migraines notwithstanding, can not be called a lightweight! TSK shall stand from this day forward for Ten Shot King. I'd better get back to my Top Deck!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Where is a decent place to get this bean from? UK of course. Sounds like one to try. Also it should come from the Jampit Estate?

John

-


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ajohn said:


> Where is a decent place to get this bean from? UK of course. Sounds like one to try. Also it should come from the Jampit Estate?
> 
> John
> 
> -


This is the boy!

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/indonesia/java-blawan-500g.html


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> This is the boy!
> 
> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/indonesia/java-blawan-500g.html


This might be a bit of a newb question but isn't that coffee not from Jampit? It seems like it is from the Blawan estate which is next door, but definitely isn't Jampit. Is Jampit a generic term for coffee from that area or is the naming slightly misleading?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh that's my Christmas LSOL break sorted! Love coffee compass, this is on my to try list.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ZappyAd said:


> This might be a bit of a newb question but isn't that coffee not from Jampit? It seems like it is from the Blawan estate which is next door, but definitely isn't Jampit. Is Jampit a generic term for coffee from that area or is the naming slightly misleading?


I think the Blawan restate is a variation as in it is from Java, it is Jampit but grown on the Blawan estate which might lad to slightly different soil conditions etc


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> This is not a bean for the light roasted shandy drinkers (half pint glass)


I generally prefer my shandy with a blackcurrant top I'll have you know!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thought this one may have been more up your street @dfk41 ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had that many times Rhys, but wanted the purity of a single origin for a change


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've finally put the suggested source in the machine. Interesting. Initially all I got from it was a rather unpleasant buttery taste. I've found that the grinder on my BE needs setting to 7 to get a decent brew pressure -







rather high as usual and then if I get the fill level right the butter fades into the background. Pretty pleasant smooth drink. Have to see what my wife thinks once I have the grind timer set correctly. This morning the tamper showed that the fill was a bit low so I added manually and the puck showed that the fill level was where I usually work to. Weight wise that seems to be higher than my usual monsooned. I'd say this is closer to 10g maybe over rather the 9.3 for the monsooned. The grind is coarser too. Must be a pretty dense bean. I didn't like the taste of the low filled shots at all.

John

-


----------

